# Look what I found!!



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have no idea what it came from or who made it. But I gotta do something with it....

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Any suggestions?


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 26, 2016)

Just gotta weld a rod for tang and you're good, right? I have no idea.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

Send it to @Tclem and have him turn it into a shank for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't have a welder.... :(


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

Weld some flat bar on to the end of it, then you can make a full tang or hidden tang knife. If the steel is thick enough I would grind both sides flat again then do a flat grind or hollow grind on it. That way when you etch you will have a nice clean blade and the pattern will look good again. If you know how to forge, you could forge the square end in to a tang but you would have to normalize it and reheat treat it. Another way, is to slot the end and silver soldier a length of all thread in the slot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Send it to @Tclem and have him turn it into a shank for you


I'm past shanks. Butter knives now days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I can hit up one of my buddies who does titanium welding for a living. See if he can set me up with the tang. 
How would I get the design on the back edge? File? Or is that biting off more than a noob should?


----------



## Strider (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice find. You can make a nice kiridashi or two out of it ;))

Reactions: Like 1


----------

